# Interior Decorator



## Kboo (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

I recently got a 1 bedroom apartment and am looking for a Interior Decorator to help me set up the place.
I am not looking for anyone too expensive since its only 1 bedroom.
Any contacts for this ?

Thanks


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

We were in Ikea and Freedom last week looking at furniture and both had signs up advertising in-house interior design services. Depending where you plan to buy your furniture, you may find they'll have interior designers or be able to recommend one.


----------

